# big spalted curl maple deal



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I just bought some maple on cl. The guy wanted 150 for 2X4 and 2x6 board, i asume they were goin to be used for framing. They were not stacked properly or covered. The boards on not were grey and fairly dry. But as i got deeper they were really wet and moldy. He sais it was cut this spring but im thinking it may have bean earlyer? Took me 3 trips to get it all home in a 1500 truck. I estimate it to be 800-900 bf I planned 2 of the uglest moldy boards i could find to see how they look. there was spalting aand it was pretty curly stuff. My question is is spated maple stable enough to make funature? It does not seem to be super punky but its still very wet. Im thinking of selling a bunch as pen blanks when they dry.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!!! Now that's a steel. Curly and spalted. 
Looks good enough to build for me. I would sticker and stack it, until its dry. Checking the MC from time to time. Keep it dry and the spalting will stop. If it stays wet it will eventually rot, because spalting is rot. Just stopping it at the right time is key to spalt. 
Nice find.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I was wondering if the spalt will stop with lack of moisture or if i had to spray it with something. Im moving into my new shop this weekend and will stack and sticker everything. I will probably anchorseal the ends as well. Im hoping i can keep the humidity in the shop below 40. temp will probably be around 55. I hope its still stuctualy sound and good for furnature. It would make some neat looking pieces. Ill post some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

A few pictures of the pile.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice. I'd check the moisture content. Then stack it up for awhile. When your ready to use it, you can plane them and clean them up.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Great find kevin07,

Get it stickered asap, it's probably still got a very high moisture content from being flat stacked. the spalting looks at a good stage to stop....the stickering and allowing it to dry will stop the process. If available, I'd run an extra dehumidifier near the stack for a while....the excess moisture from stack WILL play havouc on most standard H/A sytems alone. This will take minimum 6-8 months to balance MC but longer to build furniture with by just stickering in shop.....this could cause MC issues with other woods stacked nearby at this high MC. you might consider doing a DAREN kiln in a section of your shop and be able to use quicker. I set a temporary pink board kiln up my first and second use....insulate the floor under stack if on concrete due to ground temp and moisture.

Now if your really concerned, ship it my way and I'll fight Dom off until I get it under lock and key :blink::huh::laughing::laughing:.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I am totally envious. I've had my share of "scores" but currently I am going through a dry spell in finding wood deals. Your's looks like the mother lode.

Bret


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I will be moving it all friday night it will be stacked in stickerd in the new shop. It should be the only wood in there for a month or 2 so. I dried some ambrosia last winter with darrens plans but i went a little cheaper and a temporary setup. it worked quite will. I will probably do the same with this lumber. I have a 70 pt dehumidifyer that might stuggle to keep up with that amount of lumber. I dont have to woryy about the H/A system because i dont have one in the shop. Its actually just a 2 car detached garage. Only worry i have now is im going to have to keep the shop locked up so you guys dont try to take it. :laughing: I dont think im ever going to find a deal this good again.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I might be interested in buying some if it's for sale, when it's dry.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I may be selling a good bit when its dry i wount be asking a whole lot either since i got such a great deal on it.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Well keep me posted if you don't mind. I'd likely buy quite a bit if it dries without too much degrade. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## jimmyjames (Nov 23, 2012)

man im looking for some spalted maple lumber right now.... wish i had a few pieces of it, id buy some right now and have it kilned


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

Well the lumber is down to around 14 mc. I had it in a make shift dehumidfying kiln. I ran it for a month and got about 2 gallons of water every 6 hrs out if it. got the electric bill for the month and stopped running it. I had to have a oil filled electric heater running to keep it warm enough to get the dehumidiyer to work properly. Ill finish drying in the spring or summer. So anyways here a a few pics of some boards i pulled off the top. sorry for the crappy pics, im not very good with the camera


----------



## TMH (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful wood


----------



## jdaschel (Jan 10, 2013)

That is some amazing stuff. I wouldnt sell the as pen blanks unless they have very tight curl. As that is what most penturners are after. 
That size is really good size for turning stock. So should be an easy sell at 2x2x12. Also, it significantly increases the value if it stabilized, but it has to be bone dry and that of course cost money.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

you got a hell of a deal id recommend selling that stuff as is 14 is pretty good... by the time you get to summer it will most likely be at 12 or less if you keep it out of the elements and stickered properly. Should sell in a heartbeat. Look how that spalt follows the curl up and down ... SICK:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:would have loved to turn a big ol bowl out of that stuff


----------



## Darkmoor (Jan 26, 2013)

That stack is worth thousands of $$

I might be willing to swap some for some of my own woods. Have very dry walnut in firewood and bigger chunks, redwood and lots of fresh wet white and colored center birch upper tree parts


----------



## johnnytest (Jul 22, 2013)

Kevin07 said:


> Well the lumber is down to around 14 mc. I had it in a make shift dehumidfying kiln. I ran it for a month and got about 2 gallons of water every 6 hrs out if it. got the electric bill for the month and stopped running it. I had to have a oil filled electric heater running to keep it warm enough to get the dehumidiyer to work properly. Ill finish drying in the spring or summer. So anyways here a a few pics of some boards i pulled off the top. sorry for the crappy pics, im not very good with the camera


I'd be interested in a bit- thanks!


----------

